# General EV Discussions



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Sucking Amps - MotorAge Magazine Article*

Check out this article in "Motor Age" magazine folks:

http://www.retro-electro.org/MA0907_066-072_PP.pdf


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

NTEAA members, and guests (anyone who wants to be) please post your questions, ideas, etc...... in this thread.


----------



## housedogs3 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Ford Econoline range?*

Very fun looking truck on eBay.
Main question - do you think it could go 20 miles one way at 60mph? Says the range is 30 miles, but not at what speed. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...oryZ6221QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

--Bill


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Ford Econoline range?*

It's a nice looking truck, I'm abit scared of the corrosion on the battery boxes though. I'd take a trip up to Sallisaw, OK and check it out before buying it. It's can't have GOOD air dynamics, so I'd be scared of how many amps it would be pulling at 60mph. If you were driving it around town, at city street speeds of no more than 45mph, I'd think it would do 30miles easy.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Folks, Here's a link to a document concerning optimum driving methods 
for an EV. Please, look it over and let me know what you think of it. 
Does it lend itself to be true of all EV's?

http://ingineerix. com/ev-econ/


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Oil Man mentions - EV's*

Check this out, pay close attention to the EV statement:

Boone Pickens at the Peak Oil Conference 
by Steve Kobb Oct 21, 2007

Last Friday, I attended the last big day of the ASPO-USA conference here in Houston. (ASPO: Association for the Study of Peak Oil). A lot of brilliant people spoke, but the most memorable was T. Boone Pickens. You may not like the right-wing politics of this famous oil man, but he obviously knows energy markets as well as anyone alive today. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boone_Pickens) 

A woman in the audience shouted out: "What about Peak Oil?" 

"Well, I've got a short answer for you," he said. "We've peaked. We're running out. For various technical reasons, world production will never be more than 85 million barrels a day. Period. The problem is that world demand is already at 88 million barrels a day and growing... 

There's only one thing that can kill that demand, and that's higher prices... 

I don't do wildcatting anymore. New fields are too hard to find, and what you do discover is too small. 

The major oil companies are buying back their own stock, and that's a signal to the market that they cannot find enough new reserves to replace their exhausted properties." 

*So, the next time someone gives you a thumbs-down on your EV, and tells you that it's a big waste of time because we've got plenty of oil, invite him to call his futures broker and short crude. Guys like Boone Pickens will be happy to buy his contract. *

When it comes time to close out that position, we'll see who winds up with more money in the bank: the Peak Oil Doubter.. or the people who really know what time it is. 

Cheers, 

Steve Kobb


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*EV Holy Grail of Information*

Folks, there's a good start of an EV Wiki, from the best of the EVDL list at:

http://saymoo.org/saymoo/CategoryEvdlGems


This is full of good information, take some time and browse it.


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Good find. I'll link to it from ours.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Stop by our "January 2008" EV Club meeting, and check out some of the LionEV LiFePo4 battery cells, and more importantly help David with his conversion.


----------



## ifelder (Feb 4, 2008)

*new Dallas eV conversion*

My name is Ian Felder, I'm a highschooler at the Episcopal School of Dallas.

I'm converting my newly purchased 1993 VW fox to electric.
I already converted m 1983 Mercedes-Benz 240D to drive on vegetable oil, and this is an extension of my environmentally friendly car projects. Plus i love working on cars, and i hope to be a mechanical engineer. 

forum user Mastiff pointed me to this section of the forum, i can't believe i didn't notice there was a Dallas EV club! My junior year advisor told me yesterday he met the president of the NTEAA at west marine and told him about my project, he said he would send me his email address. I guess I am accomplishing the same thing here.

I hope to give my car a motor powerful enough of pulling it around fast enough to drive it around dallas, but i have no intrest in getting on highways with it.

I think i have found a source for a 10hp 72Volt motor in Fower Mound for 600 dollars, and the motor seems to list for 800 so this may be a good deal.

If anyone has any tips/hints/parts/help etc. I'd love to hear from some more EV car enthusiasts in dallas!

I think i will show up to the next meeting as it is very close to my house.


Thanks, 
Ian Felder

PS: i have a blog going about my car conversion. It's located at www.evfox.blogspot.com


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

LionEV, has invaded Texas.......... no it's not a UEV (Unidentified Electric Vehicle), it's a LionEV, 2008 Electric Ford Ranger. It's a very nice EV. If you want to see it, email: [email protected] for an appointment.


----------



## TexomaEV (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: new Dallas eV conversion*

Ian, be sure and visit the Dallas EV Club's booth at the Plano, "Living Green Expo" this upcoming weekend of April 12th. We'll have our monthly meeting there as well on the same day at 10am. We'll be setting up our EV's around 7:30am.


----------



## jbrecher (Jul 26, 2007)

Ion,
Are you still out there? Haven't seen you at our meetings since some time ago. Have you done anything with your conversion? 
John Brecher


----------

